# anyone an advertising/ public relations or journalism major?



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

the subject explains my question


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm a 2nd year Journalism student and I love it. The program is difficult at times because it involves many real-life and telephone interviews, but I strongly believe that j-school is the best thing I've ever done for my anxiety. PM me if you've got more questions


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I was a Mass Communication major. But I somehow managed to dodge all the application courses such as radio, broadcast news, and the school newspaper. That kind of hurt me because a lot of the skills I couldve learned in those courses could have possibly been used to help me land a job. But then I ask myself: "do i really want a job as a reporter, where I'd have to go aorund and face people and actually interview them?"


----------



## btnik (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm a journalism major who loves to write and who probably would have been an english professor if it weren't for my fear of public speaking. Oh well. At least I won't make as much money or have respectable work hours or anything.


----------

